# how often to give bath?



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wondering how often other people give their hedgie a bath?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily rarely gets baths because she stays pretty clean. She just got a full bath a couple of days ago for the first time in months. They shouldn't get a full bath more than twice a month because it dries their skin out, but many people find it necessary to give their hedgies foot baths on a nightly or weekly basis to rinse off poopy feet.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc gets a foot bath every night because he gets the worst poopy boots! I only do a full on quill bath once a month.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Pearl is quilling and we've been doing a little oatmeal bath once or twice a week to help with that. Think that is ok or too much? She doesn't seem to mind at all.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

To much bathing will cause dry skin,once a month or two is fine.


----------

